# Enterprise-B



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Since this project is coming to a close now I thought I'd share some progress to help me get past the hardest part of model building..The last 5-10%. 

After a busy and successful semester I thought I'd relax a bit and dive back into modelling, I love it when that bug bites. 
I bought a AMT Collectotrs tin edition of the D7 and an R2/AMT Enterprise B and thought I'd start with the later. 

The kit: 
I was really interested to see this reissue, knowing there were some changes, I was eager to see them for myself. I was happy and disappointed. 
The best changes obviously were the new parts, new lower saucer, aft-neck piece. While the most disappointing part was the top of the secondary hull. It seems R2, in preparation for releasing this with their wallpaper decals, retooled this part to be completely smooth where the top cargo bay inserts were concerned. Looking forward to airbrushing this part, I was really sad to see all the engraved detail was gone. 
But I am happy to see the kit again, and sad that the Excelsior molds seem to be lost to the winds of time. So this kit is bitter sweet for me. 
I DO like the new decals and love that they included markings for the Lakota. 

The build: 





Went around easy enough. I actually used some older parts from the original AMT kit so that I could more easily airbrush the top of the secondary hull. 



Since this thing is really very tiny at 1.1000 scale I understand why so many just get the nice decals to simulate all the intricate markings. I'm a stubborn ass, so out comes the airbrush..





I had A LOT of fun getting all these teal markings done with my brush, really satisfied with the results thus far, and it's all gone along quite quickly to my surprise. I think I started the build in the last two weeks!


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Lastly, the aztecing. I said from the start of this build that I just wasn't going to do the damn pattern on this kit. It's too small. Although I was pleased with having the simple ribbed pre shading, after staring at this build enough I just changed my mind. I decided to make up my own masks as I did with my 1/1000 USS Challenger build a few years back. Worked even nicer this time I think. 







Impulse engines were supposed to be installed on Tuesday, but they got held up until Saturday.. 



Had a can of Tamiya light gun metal left over from my C57D build so put it to good use on the aft torpedo launchers and the impulse engines. 



Last week I was fiddling around with the display base and CRACK. The bottom seam ripped open, AFTER I did my teal work down there. I had to reinforce the joint from behind with epoxy, I used the opportunity to seal the stand joint in there too. After it's cured I'll also epoxy the lower cargo deck in there before sealing up the secondary hull. 






And no, that's not red paint on there... 



That's all for now, I also cut templates for the bottom saucer (the grids have different proportions on the bottom) so that will be next along with more detail painting.

Scott.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

*Wow!*

I love the amount of detail yu are putting into this. I especially love the subtlety of the aztecing. I think one big mistake a lot of Enterprise modelers make when building this kit is that they go way overboard on the aztecing, making it very bold and prominent. This is the way the aztecing should be done. Very, very nice job indeed!


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Thanks very much, GSaum! I agree although there is that balance of simply wanting your painstaking masking work to actually be seen! Just my taste to have it kinda subtle.

Got the lower cargo bay epoxied in today, just a few more rounds with the airbrush then clear coat time. (I still haven't found any Pledge floor polish, wish me luck!)


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Wow! really impressed by your art and your patience!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is looking good! Very nice so far!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Landru said:


> ...........
> Looking forward to airbrushing this part, I was really sad to see all the engraved detail was gone.
> ...........


To what engraved lines are you referring?


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

These engraved lines that make up the 'boxes' here.. The entire section is raised and smooth on the repop. It's a vestige of R2s plans to include wallpaper decals.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

This is fantastic work, makes me want to build the kit.

About the changes you mention. Those changes were made to make the kit accurate to the studio model, it wasn't about decals. Here's just an example;

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/kg-1701b-lakota-reference-018.jpg

You can clearly see those panels are _suppose_ to be raised and smooth. Overall I'd say this is one of R2's best reworkings in terms of increasing accuracy.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Oh wow, you're absolutely right! Thanks, Prologic, I'll have to remember that next time I build the kit


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Beautiful workmanship and details sir! Looking forward to plenty of pics of the finished product.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Thanks much, Colhero. 

Got some more work done today, mainly detail painting on the nacelles. Just got to add the teal to the pylons and install the aft nacelle caps and deflector dish.
Last week I made up masks for the lower saucer aztecing so that will be done in a flash, I'll get a pic up before I hit her with a clear coat.

More soon.


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Scott, First I have to say this is AMAZING!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Much, much better then seeing those wallpaper decals. You subtle aztecing and pre-shading is giving it a very realistic look. 

Can you please list the paints and color you are using?

Mike.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Well, thank you very much! 

Got lower saucer aztecs on today and the teal trim on the nacelle pylons. Aside from a verrrry small amount of touch ups here and there, just the aft nacelle end caps to go then painting will be complete!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## pheniks (Feb 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: keep the pictures comming


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice job on this with the airbrush! When I built my B some years ago I did all the aztecing with a brush then oversprayed with thinned white or turquoise paint. Took freakin' forever!

https://flic.kr/p/nghbgd


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Nice one, Trekriffic!!

Model is together now, few touch ups where the model has been dinged or had contact with glue... then some clear. That neck was a BITCH. 
PS I need a better camera, click the pic will link to a nicer pic..


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice Scott! :thumbsup: The pre-shading looks fantastic! The aztecs are nice and subtle and it has a nice overall weathered look.

Mike.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

Thanks heaps Mike. I really need a better camera, this iPhone just not cutting it!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Looking good! Very good! And yes, get thee a better camera!  (Actually, the pics aren't too bad).


----------

